# Gheenoe Poleing Platform/Leaning Post



## Breeze Fabricators

Here we go again!!!! Another great idea to safely stand up higher in micro flats masher!!!!! Deck is non skid starboard.


----------



## azevedo16

PM sent


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Poleing Platform*










This is one we put a little style on!!!


----------



## TheLooney1

those are freakin sweet.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

